
The Evolution of a Software Engineer - pjvds
https://medium.com/on-coding/db854689243
======
theforgottenone
Hmm... funny but... why not show an example that demonstrates adding these
various abstractions in useful ways. Just always printing hello world, so none
of these subsequent refactors actually added any utility is funny but not as
real as world. Like they could have read from a config file or command line,
so the program output could change, depending on runtime conditions (but
ultimately never do!) The elimination of boilerplate unnecessary comments
though, yeah I love it.

------
venomsnake
Lots of truth in that article. Sadly until corporal punishment is allowed
towards "complicators" KISS programs will be rare.

~~~
theforgottenone
It would be nice if they would stop promoting them too.

------
pjvds
Best presentation of the last 10 years of my career. Spot on!

